# Pictures from Tower Trax 8/17/09



## D Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

Basically pictures of people that i went with, my bike wasn't running right. I couldn't keep it running long enough to do anything.:aargh4:

http://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af86/dpant/Tower Trax/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like the mud was a little think in the ditch there lol, bet it was a good time though


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

We went through that ditch a few weeks ago, had one bad hole when we went, looks like it got worse


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thats sum thick stuff there.


----------



## D Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

Here are a few of the videos from that ride.

http://s996.photobucket.com/albums/af86/dpant/


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

AWESOME PICS:rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Good stuff D Boy.. You coming with us Saturday to Tlanes?


----------



## D Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

No, Im bringing my bike to the shop in the morning. And I'm sure its going to sit there awhile before they even look at it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

:domo: Awesome pics! Man, did that stuff look thick!


----------



## tow truck (Aug 8, 2009)

Dang it!! Can't view the pictures....... Hey Mud Magnet, did you folks get your lap top back on the internet hook up? If so, I'll look at pic's at your place one day this week maybe. I know your on evenings for the next couple I think, days off?? Hey, how is Dakota?


----------

